# Biblical basis for membership vows (RPCNA, etc)



## nwink (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm not sure what the practice is of other Reformed/Presbyterian denominations in becoming a communicant member of the church, but in the RPCNA, a person must take membership vows publicly to become a communicant member. What is the Biblical basis for publicly taking vows in order to become a member of a church?


----------



## rbcbob (Nov 4, 2010)

Does this apply?

WCF 22:5-6
5. A vow is of the like nature with a promissory oath, and ought to be made with the like religious care, and to be performed with the like faithfulness.

6. It is not to be made to any creature, but to God alone: and that it may be accepted, it is to be made voluntarily, out of faith and conscience of duty, in way of thankfulness for mercy received, or for obtaining of what we want; whereby we more strictly bind ourselves to necessary duties, or to other things, so far and so long as they may fitly conduce thereunto.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 4, 2010)

Lk,12:8 "Also I say unto you, Whosoever shall confess me before men, him shall the Son of man also confess before the angels of God:"

This verse demonstrates the _propriety_ of a public confession of faith. 

Rom.10:9-10 "That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be saved. For with the heart man believeth unto righteousness; and with the mouth confession is made unto salvation."

And again, these verses testify to a verbal, open acknowledgment of allegiance to Christ.

1Tim.6:13 "I give thee charge in the sight of God, who quickeneth all things, and before Christ Jesus, who before Pontius Pilate witnessed a good confession;"

Again, this time Paul puts a good confession into the lips of our Lord, before the world.

The sacraments are occasions of covenant-identification, and covenant-renewal. They require some sort of "admittance" to them. This is accomplished initially by a public statement as to one's faith. Those about you, who are sharing the Lord's Supper with you, have a right to know you have committed yourself to the same devotion as themselves.

The people of God made covenant with the Lord at Sinai, Ex.24:7, testifying by an oath: "All that the Lord has said we will do." cf.Heb.9:18.

It is arguable that this one (of the several) "faithful sayings" is taken from a membership testimony (or creed, which is nothing but a common oath) in the early church: 2Ti 2:11-13
"For 
if we be dead with him, we shall also live with him: 
If we suffer, we shall also reign with him:
if we deny him, he also will deny us: 
If we believe not, yet he abideth faithful:
he cannot deny himself."

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Phil D. (Nov 4, 2010)

This is an excellent presentation, Rev. Buchanan. Thank you, I will certainly make use of it in the future.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 4, 2010)

Because Rick Warren recommends it in his _Purpose Driven Church_.


----------



## Dwimble (Nov 4, 2010)

Rev. Buchanan, the points you made certainly address the need for a public confession of faith--something I'm sure we can all agree on, but they don't really address the OP's question about the biblical basis for "membership vows."

Of course the obvious first question that comes to my mind is what exactly are you being asked to vow, and to whom are you being asked to make those vows?


----------



## nwink (Nov 4, 2010)

Dwimble said:


> Of course the obvious first question that comes to my mind is what exactly are you being asked to vow, and to whom are you being asked to make those vows?



1. Do you believe the Scriptures of the Old and New Testaments to be the Word of God, the only infallible rule for faith and life?
2. Do you believe in the one living and true God—Father, Son, and Holy Spirit, as revealed in the Scriptures?
3. Do you repent of your sin; confess your guilt and helplessness as a sinner against God; profess Jesus Christ, Son of God, as your Saviour and Lord; and dedicate yourself to His service: Do you promise that you will endeavor to forsake all sin, and to conform your life to His teaching and example?
4. Do you promise to submit in the Lord to the teaching and government of this church as being based upon the Scriptures and described in substance in the Constitution of the Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America? Do you recognize your responsibility to work with others in the church and do you promise to support and encourage them in their service to the Lord? In case you should need correction in doctrine or life, do you promise to respect the authority and discipline of the church?
5. To the end that you may grow in the Christian life, do you promise that you will diligently read the Bible, engage in private prayer, keep the Lord’s Day, regularly attend the worship services, observe the appointed sacraments, and give to the Lord’s work as He shall prosper you?
6. Do you purpose to seek first the kingdom of God and His righteousness in all the relationships of life, faithfully to perform your whole duty as a true servant of Jesus Christ, and seek to win others to Him?
7. Do you make this profession of faith and purpose in the presence of God, in humble reliance upon His grace, as you desire to give your account with joy at the Last Great Day?


----------



## Curt (Nov 4, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Because Rick Warren recommends it in his _Purpose Driven Church_.


 
Well, besides that!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 4, 2010)

Dwimble said:


> Rev. Buchanan, the points you made certainly address the need for a public confession of faith--something I'm sure we can all agree on, but they don't really address the OP's question about the biblical basis for "membership vows."


 
I think the membership questions serve as a public confession of faith that then binds the new member to like-minded believers in one congregation.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 4, 2010)

Dwimble said:


> Rev. Buchanan, the points you made certainly address the need for a public confession of faith--something I'm sure we can all agree on, but they don't really address the OP's question about the biblical basis for "membership vows."


 
A credo is a simple vow, "I believe this." "Let your Yes be yes, and your No be no," Mt.5:37, shows the serious or binding nature of our lightest/most casual utterances. Don't let a joke be misunderstood... (Prv.26:18-19)

The uniqueness of a willful vow is that it takes the form of a solemn testament or promise, made intentionally before God and witnesses. And the Exodus 24 passage is most definitely a promise/vow, and more to the point, it is an entering into a formal covenant with God. Sinai incorporated the nation of Israel as a church. It is highly appropriate to the question.

How do we identify "members" of any group? Do we take a fresh "roll" at each lose gathering? In that case, there is no membership. Moreover, the church is more than a club. And the sacraments are more than a scout-badge or the "Army Service Ribbon" (an award that any joker who's finished a Basic Course gets to wear on his uniform)--and even for those, the member had to make his promises to join.

Eph.4:25 "Therefore, having put away falsehood, let each one of you speak the truth with his neighbor, for we are *members* one of another."


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 5, 2010)

The Directory actually says that vows may be taken publicly, but the new member is to be received publicly (meaning welcomed into the church). The membership vows are actually before the Session and then they can/may be signed before the congregation:



> 4.	Candidates for communicant membership shall be examined by the session in constituted court. the examination shall seek to bring out the degree of the candidate’s knowledge of Divine truth, his personal sense of sin and need of salvation and his knowledge of and willing acceptance of the Covenant of Church Membership including the distinctive principles of the reformed Presbyterian Church. the degree of knowledge necessary for admission depends, to a considerable extent, upon the capacity of the candidate and the opportunities which he has had for acquiring such knowledge. Children should be encouraged to memorize the Shorter Catechism and urged to read and study the Testimony and Confession of Faith as they come to years of fuller understanding. no one should be admitted who is ignorant of the plan of salvation, or who gives no credible evidence of having been born again, or who assumes an attitude antagonistic to the principles set forth in the standards of the Church.
> 5.	*When the candidates have given assent to the Covenant of Church Membership and when their examination has been sustained, they shall, if they have been baptized, be declared in communicant membership and may sign the Covenant of Church Membership. After prayer on their behalf, the members of the session shall welcome them by extending the right hand of fellowship.*
> 6.	Where there is no definite knowledge that a candidate has been baptized in a true church as defined by Synod (chap. 25 of the Westminster Confession of Faith and the Testimony of the Reformed Presbyterian Church), this sacrament shall be administered.
> 7.	the new members should be publicly recognized.* this may be done by having them stand before the congregation to give public assent to the Covenant of Church Membership*. the congregation may be asked to join in giving assent to the Covenant. this question shall be addressed to the congregation: “Do you, the members of this congregation, welcome into your fellowship these who have now professed their faith in Christ, and have been received by your session;and do you promise to help and encourage them in the Christian life?” the con- gregation should respond, “We do.” A few words of counsel may be given to the new members and prayer offered in their behalf.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Nov 6, 2010)

In addition to the excellent responses above in defense of Church membership and vows, note the following Scriptures: 

Hebrews 13.7; Remember them which have the rule over you, who have spoken unto you the word of God: whose faith follow, considering the end of their conversation.
Hebrews 13.17; Obey them that have the rule over you, and submit yourselves: for they watch for your souls, as they that must give account, that they may do it with joy, and not with grief: for that is unprofitable for you. 

The vows of Church membership have been understood as a necessary implication of the commands in these two Scriptures. There are specific elders/overseers identified in these verses that are not the same for everyone. To which elders do we submit? For which elders are we especially enjoined in these verses to pray for, to obey, to follow, etc.? This is not true of all elders universally, but of those where your membership is held, who by that membership are given a charge to watch over you, pray for you, lead, guide, etc. Apart from membership this command would be so vague as to make obedience difficult if not impossible.


----------

